# Lawn care business question



## mlmathis123 (Jul 25, 2008)

I was thinking of picking up some extra money by cutting lawns and doing some lawn care work. I did this when I was a Kid and made good money back then but that was 30 years ago. I was thinking that I would drive around in some neighborhoods and put out some business cards on a few mail boxes and see if I can pick up a few yards. I know that kids can do this with no problem but can adults do this without a business license?
Any input would be appreciated and what would you consider to be a fair price for say an acre area. 30 years ago I got 20 bucks a lawn but I know thats not  logical now a days with expenditures.

Thanks Mike


----------



## rjcruiser (Jul 25, 2008)

mlmathis123 said:


> I know that kids can do this with no problem but can adults do this without a business license?
> Any input would be appreciated and what would you consider to be a fair price for say an acre area. 30 years ago I got 20 bucks a lawn but I know thats not  logical now a days with expenditures.
> 
> Thanks Mike




You don't have to have a business license to do it.  Depending on how much you make (I believe it is less than $1500), you won't have to pay taxes on it.  

However, if you want to get liability insurance, you'll have to have a license.  

If you want to get around the taxes thing...just give people a discount for paying in cash.  That is how most of the immigrant population works the system.  Again, not the right thing to do and I am in no way condoning it, just saying how it is.  Even if you take checks, the IRS would be unlikely to audit you or your business making less than $5k.

As far as a standard subdivision lot (1/3 acre or so), I've seen ads as low as $35 for a cut.  Don't know if that includes edging and blowing or not.  I do my own.  For a one acre lot, I'd figure around $40-50.

Another helpful website is www.lawncafe.com


----------



## Redbow (Jul 25, 2008)

I don't know if you have to have a license or not,, my cousin cuts lawns on the side and he charges $35 dollars for a regular subdivision lot . To cut an acre he charges $60...


----------



## mlmathis123 (Jul 25, 2008)

Thanks for the input, I really appreciate it. My wife says I need to put out flyers instead of business cards. Any thoughts?


----------



## win280 (Jul 25, 2008)

Just make sure your current insurance (auto,medical)will cover a claim in case of an accident. Not all insurance policies are the same.
My auto insurance will not pay if it is used for a commerial business.


----------



## joshm99 (Jul 25, 2008)

Expect to get about a 1-2% return on your cards or flyers.  If you pass out 100 flyers, expect to get 1 or 2 calls, 1000 flyers will produce about 10-15 calls.  No business license needed in GA to do lawn care.


----------



## jafisher (Jul 25, 2008)

Its good money if you do this kind of thing on the side(money to pay bills) Its when you get people working for you and running your equipment that you dont make much money. If you have nice equipment it needs to be owner operated or you will spend way too much in equipment maint. Trust me. I have two crews that run about 65 yards a week a piece and it seems like I loose money.


----------



## SELFBOW (Jul 25, 2008)

jafisher said:


> Its good money if you do this kind of thing on the side(money to pay bills) Its when you get people working for you and running your equipment that you dont make much money. If you have nice equipment it needs to be owner operated or you will spend way too much in equipment maint. Trust me. I have two crews that run about 65 yards a week a piece and it seems like I loose money.


I have one crew and we do 100 properties a week anywhere from 1/3 acre to 4 acres. I know just how you feel.


----------



## mlmathis123 (Jul 27, 2008)

Guys you have given me some good information. I'm going to start putting it to use and see if I can at least start making some side money to help offset these bills.

Thanks again
And God Bless

Mike Mathis


----------



## ranger1977 (Jul 28, 2008)

I have ten accounts currently.  Two of them being very large accounts.  I am an owner/operator.  I have been in the business 14 years.  I acquired good experience from two different companies, got a better job, and got out on my own.  I make anywhere from $15k-$20k extra per year, as a second job.  It ain't easy. You'll need a business license and good insurance.  If you get serious with it, and you end up with people who really depend on you like I have, be prepared to get home late if you're doing this as a supplement to your current income.  When you get a few good accounts, don't get ahead of yourself and go buy a big, new, riding mower.  Buy used first, and work your way up.  If you can pay cash for it, all the better.  Small equipment(weedeater, edger, blower, shears)=Stihl only, you won't be sorry, they don't break.  Once you get one or two accounts, don't worry about flyers anymore.  If you do good work and are dependable, the work will come to you.  Good luck.


----------



## bulletproof1510 (Jul 28, 2008)

I agree there is good money in it. I had a business for 6 years but due to time had to give it up. I only cut residential due to not being insured. I had one yard that paid 250.00 a cut every 10 days. She stayed with me through all 6 years and heck paid for just about every piece of equipment I had. It is better to try and buy used but get something worth your time, not junk. Also Stihl is good but I prefer Echo. I have owned both and got better service with Echo. Just my .02 worth. Good Luck. Also word of mouth is the best way to get jobs.


----------



## rjcruiser (Jul 29, 2008)

bulletproof1510 said:


> It is better to try and buy used but get something worth your time, not junk.



Ditto on buying used equipment.  Some guys get started and go blow $10k on new equipment just to realize it ain't for them a year or two later.  I would suggest getting a good walkbehind, weedeater, blower.  These are the essential three pieces of equipment.  If you are going to be going through gates, residential, a 36in might be best.  If you have more open spaces, a 48 is the best.  A walkbehind will cut almost as quickly as a z-turn and will be more versatile with steep slopes.

Also, if you can find a hydro rather than a belt drive, they are worth the $200-300 extra.  They are much easier to maneuver and they don't slip when wet.

Good luck.


----------



## ranger1977 (Jul 29, 2008)

Yep, get a nice, used 36 or 48.  I bought my small equipment(weedeater, edger, blower) new, as most companies wear them out b-4 selling or just throwing them away.  Most companies make grass catchers for walk behinds and you can get a wheel for the really big properties.  Buy a hydro if possible.


----------



## Jack Ryan (Jul 31, 2008)

How do you decide how much to charge?

I've thought about trying for a big "yard" in front of a stone quarry. Near as I can figure they are mowing about 17 acres of relativly flat land. I see the commercial  guys out there with 2 or 3 guys mowing on dixie choppers and a couple other guys with weed whackers. I know that can't be cheap but just $50 an acre would be $850 bucks a whack.

I mow 6 acres of my own with my tractor and finish mower and figure I could mow 2-3 acress an hour with that set up on clear ground like they have. I also already have a commercial weed wacker from when I was wacking grave yards for another mowing crew.

The thing that makes this job look so good to me is it's out in the sticks so any crew has to travel quite a ways to get the job but I could just drive there straight from my own yard with every thing I need on my tractor. I've got a 45 horse diesel tractor and 6 foot finish mower. 

It's only a mile or less from my  house.


----------



## BoxCallWillie (Jul 31, 2008)

I had a good Lawn service before I couldnt continue.
When I started I did with used commercial equipment
there are numbers out there for sale. Guys upgradeing to new equipment and selling off the others.
If you intend to do residential lawns only
make sure to get a 36" for getting through walk gates
if fenced. They can even work if not fenced get a hydro
like the guys here stated, so much better to work with.
If you can afford a good used 48" or bigger get it.
Make sure you get all commercial in everything if you can
you'll be glad you did believe me. Residential will not hold up to the hours you put it through .
You can start with the residential but as you can, Upgrade
Same with  trimmers, stick edger and blower's
On the blower I started with a hand held echo and went to a backpack echo .

Figure on trying to make at least $40 an hour ,this will cover most of your costs. depending on what your going to charge per yard this is easy to cover. And "Try" to get severial yards in the same development even on the same road, then you can go bam,bam, bam with the yards without having to move your truck and trailer. 
This is not always possible but try. Most times if you do a
great jam up job on a lawn, their neighbor will come to you
because of your work.  Always do a good job
and know when you leave it,  its done and done with pride.

I would suggest getting a licence and Ins. just say you hit somthing you didnt see , your mower slings it through a glass window, door or worse yet a person and injures them. I can guarentee you'll have a law sute on you.
Its not expencive for coverage and the licence is a occupational lic. here its $20.00 a year.
My ins ran me ,I think 200. or 300 a year if I remember right.  But its better to have it then something happen and you dont have it .

Remember do a great job on every lawn, and it will pay for your new equipment when your ready .

Good Luck
BCW


----------



## gpharris (Feb 4, 2010)

I bought a zero turo Toro last year and made that money back by cutting yard in my neighborhood only. You would be amazed if your yard look good people would like to know who cut it.


----------



## Davans (Feb 4, 2010)

Don't be advertising on mail boxes or putting anything in them unless you have mailed them.

It is against the law to put anything in or on a mail box.


----------



## tony0345 (Feb 22, 2010)

Davans is right don't put anything on mail box you will get a good talking to, i did.


----------



## Dead Eye Eddy (Feb 22, 2010)

I've done it for years, but I'm not able to this year.  I'm down to only 3 yards, but I make about $1000 a year extra.  It pays my hunting dues.  I'm going to be laid up from hip surgery until May or June this year.  I hope that I can get my 3 yards back when I'm able to cut them.  They're all in my neighborhood, and I've had all of them for at least 3 years.  I charge $30/yard for two of them that are about 1/3 acre each.  The other guy owns the vacant lot beside me and pays me $350 for the whole summer, just so that he doesn't have to worrry about it.


----------

